# Thoughts on Litterbox Training & What Do You Think Of These Options



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I personnally think all dogs, big or small, should have the pleasure of going outside to do their business. In sun, rain or snow.

I don’t think any dog would be too thrilled to go into a litter box with a lid.

I have never heard of anyone using a litter box for a dog. Pipi pads are the norm. Maybe there is a reason for it, but I’ve never tried it myself.

I’ve had to train young puppies to go in a special place in the house, when I was at work, and I used a shoe tray covered with newspaper. After a while, all puppies will sometimes miss the paper. I found that to be such a hassle. I hated it.

Now I have two toy poodles and like any other dog I’ve had, they go outside.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Have you thought about training to those potty pads so you don’t have to deal with the dust and mess of litter?


----------



## AmyJane (Oct 16, 2017)

Well, I'm not planning to use actually kitty litter (I don't want the dog inhaling that stuff). Was planning on using Purina Yesterday's News Unscented Cat Litter (which is recycled newspaper). Or heck, I could just line the pan with a pee pad. 

That lid is removable (and I was planning on removing it just so it's not claustrophobic for her).

(And I don't have any problem with the dog being able to do her business outside too, but I want indoors as an option since she'll be an apartment dog, and going out while I'm at work won't be an option)

Is it possible to train a dog to potty both inside and outside, or does it have to be one or the other?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Cats need cat litter because they scratch it up to cover their droppings; dogs just do it and walk away, so unless you hope the litter will deodorise the results it is not necessary. An absorbant pee pad would be easier, and one that is washable and reusable would be a saving both ecologically and financially - when she is older you can put the pad in a tray if you feel it is necessary. I would plan on setting up a pen with bed, pad, water etc when you have to leave your pup, and trying to ensure someone is there to take her out and play with her if it is for more than an hour or two. Toy puppies need to be fed every few hours in any case (four meals a day when they are young), so she cannot be left for very long.

It is possible to train a dog to both pad and out of doors, but it does tend to take longer, and have less reliable results.


----------



## AmyJane (Oct 16, 2017)

My fiance will be graduating from college soon, so as soon as he has a job I'm going to be quitting my jobs to stay home with the puppy (and study for my DAT exams). Hopefully she'll be able to adjust once I have to go to classes during the day. It won't be for probably 6 months to a year though. So she'll have me for a good 6 months at least.

Just to clarify, I won't even be getting the puppy until I'm home to be with her.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think the better thing to do would be to train her not to go anywhere in the house at all. You are expecting her to discriminate where to go before she understands not to go on a rug, your kitchen floor or your bed. Teach her not to go inside and later on you can just put down a pee pad if you think you will be leaving for longer than she can wait or if the weather is so bad you don't think she will want to go outside. Of course if you are leaving for longer than she can wait you should be thinking about hiring a pet sitter/walker to give her a potty and play break.


----------



## AmyJane (Oct 16, 2017)

If she's never been trained to potty indoors though, how will she know to go on the pee pad? Seems like she'd just pee anywhere at that point.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Most brands of pee pads have an attractant scent to them. Here is the description of one type that I found on https://www.chewy.com/frisco-extra-large-training-potty-/dp/117275

"Pups love exploring the great outdoors, and when they find something new, they like to mark their discovery. Frisco Premium Extra-Large Training & Potty Pads are like a personal patch of grass right at home, just waiting to be discovered. That’s why they’re the best spot in the house. These potty pads have an effective built-in dog attractant that’s ideal for training puppies, but also entices indoor pets so they know exactly where to go. With five layers of protection to lock in wetness, a leak-proof plastic lining and a fast-drying quilted top layer to prevent tracking, Frisco Premium Training & Potty Pads absorb the mess and ensure your floors and the surrounding areas stay dry."


----------



## AmyJane (Oct 16, 2017)

Ok. I've taken your advice and purchased some potty pads with the attractant. I'll probably make a little tray myself just because I've read that a lot of these leak.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

A couple thoughts on this. Ian Dunbar has a house training method that includes using a litter box. I considered this but didn't use it so have no experience with it.

https://www.dogstardaily.com/training/errorless-housetraining

This breeder trains puppies using litter before they go to new homes. They are spoos so it is not intended to be a long-term solution.

https://www.spiritpoodles.com/puppies


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If you have large or XL pads a tpoo will never produce enough to leak unless you don't pick them up promptly or the pup goes right at the edge, but there are trays that fit them and provide a backup for containment. I know you have read a lot of Ian Dunbar's puppy training material so you can plan to use the pads in a tray as the indoor potty spot for early training in the ex pen set up he recommends.

One other thing I just noticed on rereading posts here is about being at home vs. being out and having your pup on her own. During that first 6 months you should make sure to absent yourself for a period of time every day to help her learn that she can calm herself while you are not at home. If you don't you may end up with a separation anxiety problem. My younger spoo was a summer puppy which I really wanted so that I could spend tons of time with him to bond, but that didn't mean staying home all day. I made sure he had at least one and more often two periods of time every day where he had to be on his own with just the other dogs and no people.


----------

